# puzzled!  HOW does he do this?



## bobcycles (Oct 26, 2020)

Anyone ever notice some of these "schwinnstore" auction listings?
and the money that is charged for _____?  sorry can't say naughty words here...

this tire "sold" ....apparently?   How could this be possible!


https://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=151066892231


----------



## Schwinnbikedude (Oct 26, 2020)

This happened to me all the time I just copy and paste the product listing name into eBay's search engine and when the new listing pops up I tap on it make sure its correct again then press watch or add to cart


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Oct 26, 2020)

...???...


----------



## 1motime (Oct 26, 2020)

49 sold!  At that price?  Listing reads Not USA made tire.  No brand mentioned or visible in photos.  It looks kinda Kenda to me


----------



## Schwinnbikedude (Oct 26, 2020)

And If that doesn't work give it a day or two and go back to the product listing you have and it should say "relisted item" or something. heres a link to similar item same seller only difference I could tell from this listing is that it comes with two tires maybe it can help read through it still I may be wrong:  http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=151053591130


----------



## bikecrazy (Oct 26, 2020)

Gotta be a mistake


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Oct 27, 2020)

Money laundering has never been so obvious or easy.


----------



## KingSized HD (Oct 27, 2020)

Jesse McCauley said:


> Money laundering has never been so obvious or easy.



I understand and that's a good thought....but the problem though is you can't pay with cash, only with sources already in the finl system (cards, paypal accts linked to bank or cards) so it's already "clean".  
Maybe folks are paying up for the "schwinnstore" brand because they trust the quality level or a return policy??? Maybe it's hard to find the items in other places? Who knows.


----------



## detroitbike (Oct 27, 2020)

When you run out of the item you change the price until it is back in stock so nobody buys any. That way you don't have to redo the listing completely.


----------



## BFGforme (Oct 27, 2020)

Damnit, I needed 2 of those.... LoL


----------



## Superman1984 (Oct 29, 2020)

$500 a bicycle tire or even for 2 of those & you are just too rich to be so F'ing stupid !


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Oct 29, 2020)

@detroitbike makes a good point .              " One must look above ,  Grasshopper "


----------



## kostnerave (Oct 29, 2020)

I feel that when a listing on ebay uses a manufacturers name and the word "fit", a little research should be done before good money is tossed away. A friend of mine needed a 16" Carlisle front tire for for a Murray Eliminator he was restoring and saw one for sale on ebay. It happened to be the seller mentioned above,so I told him to read the description very carefully before he bought it. Sure enough, it was some oddball Carlisle tire molded in blue rubber and dipped or painted with black vinyl paint. The ebay site used to police sellers doing this kind of thing, but I guess they make a percentage off of all of these "iffy" sales, so they look the other way. Buyer beware and deal with people you can trust.


----------

